# Reliable ways to lower cortisol?



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Not sure where to put this but here. I read holy basil helps but would like to ask how anyone here may have gone about lowering cortisol levels.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

L-Theanine should do the trick as well!


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Alright. I'd just like to know which of the three is the most effective. I don't want a dependency on anything by any means, but I'm fairly certain my cortisol levels of late haven't been the greatest.


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

L-Theanine I'd probly give a go first


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Why do you feel you need to lower your cortisol levels? Getting adequate sleep, eating many small meals throughout the day, and generally minimizing stress are all effective in minimizing its release. Like others said, L-theanine might be worth trying as well as I've read it has had this effect, at least when it was used to augment anti-psychotics.


----------



## timtron (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey crystalline,

youre in luck, a few months ago I was searching for stuff to lower cortisol heres my lits I found for ya - 

Tulsi tea (holy basil like you said)
Reishi mushroom
Rhodiola
Magnolia Bark
Phsophatidylserine
Glutamine
AcetlLCarnitine
Lysine + Arginine
Massages
Laughter
Social Interaction

I was searching because I have low testosterone and most bodybuilding websites say to lower cortisol to raise T.. but when I take any of these supplements I get low blood sugar!! So my cortisol must already be normal or low and not high. Hope these help


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Lonelyjew, I've already done this and my stress levels are not low like they should be. I exercise regularly, walk a lot, play my favorite music/read etc...I also go in for a monthly massage. My inability to socialize is really frustrating, but am doing better at the moment now that I'm on vacation.

I just got some Tulsi tea and wow that stuff is really potent. I love how calming it is but I get really sleepy afterwards. Pretty great.


----------

